# My dog is shaking, jerky & loosing her balance.



## kariaiden (Sep 28, 2008)

My Chihauhau is acting weird. She is jerking, shaking and loosing her balance and falling over. I found vomit on the couch and I think she might of ate something outside. I don't know what to do, the vet is not open.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Get her to an E-vet! if you don't know where one is then pull out your yellow book and start calling vets, usually they'll have the E-vet # on thier answering maching for you to call. You may have to drive out of your town to get to one, but you need to do it now!


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

Is she stumbling around like she's blind or drunk? Was she outside unsupervised? She might have gotten into antifreeze and I suggest calling the vet right away to see if they have an emergency number.


----------



## munchycrunchy (Sep 8, 2008)

She needs to go to the emergency vet. There is something wrong with her. Nothing can be diagnosed via the internet. Call every one you possibly can. You can also call your local humane society (if they are anything like mine). They have an emergency line for the weekends and after hours and they can refer you to the closest emergency vet. She needs to go to the vet now!


----------



## kariaiden (Sep 28, 2008)

I got a hold of my vet and she said that if she wasn't doing better in a couple of hours to call her back. She is better now so I don't know what happened. She said that if little dogs get stomach aches or eat the wrong stuff they can react that way.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

She could have some neurological wrong with her. She could have a disease that is starting to show symptoms so it is probably a good idea to discuss an exam with your vet. 

If she ate poison usually they wouldn't start acting better but get worse. Could go into seizures and all sorts of bad things.


----------

